# Any 7 string jazz fusion players here?



## Scrap (Apr 11, 2015)

Just wondered if there are any 7 string jazz fusion players here?

If so which guitars are you using and how are you finding utilising the 7th string in your playing and compositions with chord voicing, comping and lead playing?

Have you had to change pickups in order to coax sweet, warm, silky, jazzy fusion tones from what are often harsh metal axes?


----------



## Jazz7String (Apr 12, 2015)

I use 7 strings for most of my jazz gigs. I do a 7 string duo with a friend who uses a Benedetto 7 string. I have a Forshage archtop 7 with a floating Kent Armstrong pickup, a Forshage single cut hollow body 7 with BK VH2's, and a Forshage Orion 7 with Dimarzio pickups. They all work well in the jazz world. 

I primarily use the low A string for walking bass lines. It really opens everything up in a duo setting. 

Steve


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Apr 12, 2015)

I try to play fusion. I'm not quite there yet. I use a custom 7 I had made by Adam at Elysian guitars and a Raines custom master 7. As far as comping on the 7 one thing that I really like is if you look at your chords based on the E string you've got the 5th of the chord right below it and your #5/b6 and #4/b5 right next to it. You can play with inversions on alt doms, etc, and come up with some nice chromatic (or not) root motion.

Also, for some reason, moving to the 7 allowed me to see my intervals and everything much more clearly on the board. Dunno why. Weird.


----------



## Scrap (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys.. I noticed these are both jazz guitars, I was wondering if any one is using the more modern/speed/metal type 7 string guitars for jazz/fusion.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 13, 2015)

Jazz7String said:


> I use 7 strings for most of my jazz gigs. I do a 7 string duo with a friend who uses a Benedetto 7 string. I have a Forshage archtop 7 with a floating Kent Armstrong pickup, a Forshage single cut hollow body 7 with BK VH2's, and a Forshage Orion 7 with Dimarzio pickups. They all work well in the jazz world.
> 
> I primarily use the low A string for walking bass lines. It really opens everything up in a duo setting.
> 
> Steve



Need pics. Seriously, this place needs more Forshage love.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Apr 13, 2015)

The other custom 7 I had mentioned is definitely more than capable as a metal guitar. Headless, fanned fret, blackwater neomodern and neovintage pickups, etc. Sounds brutal, but the neck pickup (neovintage) makes it sound very jazzy if that's the tone in looking for. Quite a versatile guitar.


----------



## Scrap (Apr 13, 2015)

CircuitalPlacidity said:


> The other custom 7 I had mentioned is definitely more than capable as a metal guitar. Headless, fanned fret, blackwater neomodern and neovintage pickups, etc. Sounds brutal, but the neck pickup (neovintage) makes it sound very jazzy if that's the tone in looking for. Quite a versatile guitar.



Do you have any pics?


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Apr 18, 2015)

BTW, made by Adam at Elysian Guitars. I'll get pics posted in a bit.


----------



## Scrap (Apr 18, 2015)

CircuitalPlacidity said:


> BTW, made by Adam at Elysian Guitars. I'll get pics posted in a bit.



Just took a a quick look at the Elysian Guitars site.. there's not a lot to see and even less to hear but the little clip on the pickups the guy makes sounds very intriguing..

You axe looks amazing!!! What effect do the fanned frets have? Would love to hear it.


----------



## Scrap (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's the pickup.. 

https://soundcloud.com/adambath/sets/elysian-tuned-aperture-pickups-demo-clip-performed-by-alex-myla

.. and clean

https://soundcloud.com/adambath/elysian-guitars-pickups-dee-road-to-nowhere-demo

Sadly development will not go any further for the moment.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/165799071/elysian-tuned-aperture-pickups-for-electric-guitar


----------



## forshagesan (Apr 29, 2015)

Forshage love? Here's Jazz7string's hollow 7 before he changed the pickups:




More pics:
Steve Davis First Hollow 7 Photos by chrisforshage | Photobucket
I stand behind the pickup swap 100% the VHII's rule!
Here's his archtop:




More pics:
Steve Davis Archtop 7 Photos by chrisforshage | Photobucket
and his ergo:


----------



## Scrap (Apr 29, 2015)

Interesting looking machines..


----------

